# Hệ thống Điện > Spindle >  Hỏi về chiều gắn vòng bi NJ7005c/p4 trên Spindle 2,2k

## ktshung

Các bác cho em hỏi trên ổ bi 7005C của Spindle có cái dấu mũi tên, bi này là dạng bi siết. Vậy khi gắn vào thì gắn theo chiều nào ạ? Khi thao ra em không chú ý nên giờ khó quá. em cám ơn

----------


## nhatson

http://ugracnc.com/technical-resourc...e-anatomy.html




ps hinh như cụ nói ghé em mà ko thấy ghé nhi?

b.r

----------

cnclaivung, ktshung, thuhanoi

----------


## ktshung

Em vào cấn nhiều thứ nên không ghé bác được. Sory bác. Ủa vậy hai vòng bi này ký nhiệu khác nhau hả bác? Em lại đặt mua 1 loại rồi

----------


## solero

Vòng bi đỡ chặn đúng tiêu chuẩn là phải  đi theo cặp. Khi đã đi theo cặp thì họ sẽ đánh dấu chữ V bằng laser như trên hình. Khi đó thì lắp chiều nào cũng được miễn là 2 vòng vẫn ghép lại thành hình chữ V.

----------

ktshung, nhatson

----------


## ktshung

> Vòng bi đỡ chặn đúng tiêu chuẩn là phải  đi theo cặp. Khi đã đi theo cặp thì họ sẽ đánh dấu chữ V bằng laser như trên hình. Khi đó thì lắp chiều nào cũng được miễn là 2 vòng vẫn ghép lại thành hình chữ V.


vậy là phải thay cả cặp hả bác, nếu 1 vòng còn tốt thì phí nhỉ

----------


## solero

Phải thay cả cặp đấy cụ. Nếu không nó sẽ phá nhau.

----------

ktshung

----------


## ktshung

> Phải thay cả cặp đấy cụ. Nếu không nó sẽ phá nhau.


em kiểm tra hai vòng bi cũ thì thấy giống hệt nhau, có lẽ chỉ cần mua đúng loại này và gắn theo hướng dẫn của các bác là được, không nhất thiết phải mua theo cặp đánh dấu như trên hình

----------


## Phan Trần Minh Hiệp

Việc lắp bi thì cứ đúng chữ V, còn mua 2 con khác nhau thì:
1. 2 vòng bi là chữ V (V nhỏ 2 nét liền nhau) thì gắn cho 2 mũi của đáy chữ V quay ra ngoài
2. 2 vòng bi là hình thang (/  \ 2 nét cách xa nhau) thì gắn cho 2 đáy lớn của hình thang quay ra ngoài

Nếu là mua vòng bi mới thì nên mua 2 cái mới luôn vì sao thì đọc phần vòng bi cũ sẽ hiểu
Nếu mua vòng bi cũ thì khó có thể chuẩn được vì lý do bị mòn, độ chính xác sẽ không cao
Khi mua vòng bi cũ thì làm cái kẹp để kẹp 2 vành nhỏ lại với nhau theo đúng hình chữ V kiểm tra độ hở của 2 vành lớn và phải đem mài lại mặt trong của vành bi nhỏ sao cho khi kẹp lại là vừa khít độ hở khoảng 0.005-0.02 (càng ít hở thì càng chính xác) 

Theo tất cả suy nghĩ và kinh nghiệm của em là như thế (ăn hành với con TC218 1 thời gian rút ra được như vậy) 
Bác nào có cao kiến thì giúp chủ thớt với để em được bổ sung thêm kinh nghiệm

----------

ktshung, thuhanoi

----------

